# CFLRS posted a daily time table for BMQ



## klee519 (28 Mar 2007)

CFLRS posted a daily timetable for BMQ, http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/horaire_type_w1_e.asp , 
Looks like there ain't PT every morning at 5am and weekend is free. I wonder if it's true.


----------



## startbutton (28 Mar 2007)

You  only get a weekends off after the 4th week and only if you have earned it, i.e. pass inspection


----------



## Keebler (28 Mar 2007)

From what i have been told, weekends are usually filled up with cleaning, kit preparation and sports or team building activities. If you are lucky you may see a weekend or two off where you can leave the base, or you may be confined to barracks. It depends on the platoon and how they have performed etc.  Dont expect anything, things can change at a moments notice. At least thats what i have been told. Im prepared for no weekends off, that way if there is one, great its a bonus!! As for PT, if you notice there is other PT spread throughout the day, such as Circuit, Swimming, DRILL and other BMQ exercises. Dont think PT will not be done everyday, some days will be ALL PT.


----------



## Juvat (28 Mar 2007)

It can be summed up in four words  all.....subject.....to.....change.

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## Lukz (7 Apr 2007)

well... i can tell you this. you have pt 3 times a week, you have an inspection 3 times a week.
pt + inspection = fast breakfast
pt + inspection with rifle = really fast breakfast

it's usually like on a pt morning. you wake up 0500, be downstairs and outside ready to run for 0510. runs usually finish at or around 0600 then you have to go upstairs and 30 people have to try to shower in 5 working showers with no hot water. then down for breakfast and back up and ready for inspection at 0715. if you happen to be a course senior or 2ic you have to report at 0645.

when you get your rifles, before pt you have to lock them up. keep in mind you can't be awake before 0500. then after the run you have to pick them up. and the best thing about rifles is you have to clean em right before inspection because the lubricant continues to lift off dirt and grime.

well just my two cents


----------



## klee519 (8 Apr 2007)

Lukz said:
			
		

> well... i can tell you this. you have pt 3 times a week, you have an inspection 3 times a week.
> pt + inspection = fast breakfast
> pt + inspection with rifle = really fast breakfast
> 
> ...



Wow...only 3 times pt and 3 times inspections per week. Are you talking about St Jean? I had everyday pt and inspection over at MTD Vancouver and Wainwright. Yea, i agree, rifle is pain in the ass.


----------



## SweetNavyJustice (25 Apr 2007)

The sched they post online is a general framework of what will be taught and take place, not necessarily *when* it will take place.  
Just go in thinking that you will have no time at all to yourself while in St.Jean, and then you will be thankfull for any time you do have off.  

Always remember "max flex" (maximum flexability).  Even the weekly sched that they do give you once you are in St.Jean will change as the situation dictates.  If you go in without expectations, they can't be let down.


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Apr 2007)

Lukz said:
			
		

> well... i can tell you this. you have pt 3 times a week, you have an inspection 3 times a week.
> ...



Wow - times have changed.  

Don't get used to a soft schedule of PT three times a week - when you get to a Battalion, it'll be EVERY day, and you'd be smart to include a sixth day to your schedule on your own time, but even God took the seventh day off.  It's actually nice once you get in the habit - hell, I STILL do PT six days a week, and I'm retired.

Inspections a whole three times a week?!!  That gives you four days a week to slack off, enjoy it.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Wow - times have changed.
> 
> when you get to a Battalion, it'll be EVERY day



True Roy, ours is every day except Thursday mornings, thats when we have a weekly Reggie parade. All Thursday afternoon is sports, so their is no escape! Its neverending, plus 2 wks of every month is in the field!

I get back into it on Tuesday, and its one month ago today I got back from Baghdad! Over the past week, I have been cycling and swimming every day, and I know its not enough, at 47, I feel it, believe me!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Roy Harding (25 Apr 2007)

Wesley (Finally Home Down Under) said:
			
		

> True Roy, ours is every day except Thursday mornings, thats when we have a weekly Reggie parade. All Thursday afternoon is sports, so their is no escape! Its neverending, plus 2 wks of every month is in the field!
> 
> I get back into it on Tuesday, and its one month ago today I got back from Baghdad! Over the past week, I have been cycling and swimming every day, and I know its not enough, at 47, I feel it, believe me!
> 
> ...



Has it been a month already?!

Nothing like a good swim or cycle to shake off the previous nights' indulgences, is there?  Still works - even as a civvie.

Take care, Wes.


Roy


----------

